
Internet industry freaks out over proposed unlimited price hikes on .org domain - based2
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/04/26/dot_org_price_increases/
======
michaelmrose
They are a government granted monopoly they don't have a moral right to
maximum profits from the pockets of a captive audience.

Is it time for a decentralized registry wherein a single domain can't be taken
down by fiat and nobody can extort you.

[https://namecoin.org/](https://namecoin.org/)

